# Palm Coast canal snook



## Viking1

I don't live in the area but have caught snook there. Best places are where there is good current flow like at the intersection of the ICW and the mouth of a canal or where canals intersect. Most of the time they will be under docks waiting to ambush dinner. My favorite lures are a Mirodine with a black or green back and a Z-Man Space Guppy plastic body on a 1/8 oz jig in chartreuse. I put Procure Shrimp scent on the Space Guppy. Good luck and post up some pictures. Be sure to stop by Captains BBQ at Bings Landing boat ramp and save room for their cheese cake. They make it there and is some of the best in Florida.


----------



## Breeze

Viking1 said:


> I don't live in the area but have caught snook there. Best places are where there is good current flow like at the intersection of the ICW and the mouth of a canal or where canals intersect. Most of the time they will be under docks waiting to ambush dinner. Mirodine with a black or green back and a Z-Man Space Guppy plastic body on a 1/8 oz jig in chartreuse. I put Procure Shrimp scent on the Space Guppy. Good luck and post up some pictures. Be sure to stop by Captains BBQ at Bings Landing boat ramp and save room for their cheese cake. They make it there and is some of the best in Florida.


Last weekend the water was only 66 degrees up on the flats??? Maybe the canals are a little warmer in deep water??? Good luck


----------



## Preston904

Breeze said:


> Last weekend the water was only 66 degrees up on the flats??? Maybe the canals are a little warmer in deep water??? Good luck


66 degrees! I was out on saturday and I was seeing 71 degrees in the canals and 72 on the flats. It was 80ish degrees out that day.


----------



## dbrady784

Snook do live in the canals, but also in some of the creeks. If you fish in pellicer creek, launching out of favre ***** puts you right in the creek, you can catch fairly nice snook. I caught this snook last december. Good luck 

View attachment 7412


----------



## Preston904

Well hopefully i'll have some luck next time I make a trip down there. 
Takes awhile to load up and drive down from Jax, plus the boats in palatka so I have to go there first.
Will be trying again though, never caught a snook before!


----------



## Breeze

Preston904 said:


> Well hopefully i'll have some luck next time I make a trip down there.
> Takes awhile to load up and drive down from Jax, plus the boats in palatka so I have to go there first.
> Will be trying again though, never caught a snook before!


I've been out of Bings the last two weekends. I haven't seen any water warmer than 68 degrees??? Maybe my gauge doesn't work??? Lots of smaller trout in the creeks and some nice reds on the flats. It think it's still a little cold for the snook. Just my opinion???


----------



## dbrady784

Preston904 said:


> Well hopefully i'll have some luck next time I make a trip down there.
> Takes awhile to load up and drive down from Jax, plus the boats in palatka so I have to go there first.
> Will be trying again though, never caught a snook before!


If you really want snook i would try just a little further south at a ramp called highbridge. in my opinion the snook are more plentiful there. Its a very fishy place and on low tides can be extremely low... Good luck post pictures when you nab your first snook


----------



## Preston904

Breeze said:


> I've been out of Bings the last two weekends. I haven't seen any water warmer than 68 degrees??? Maybe my gauge doesn't work??? Lots of smaller trout in the creeks and some nice reds on the flats. It think it's still a little cold for the snook. Just my opinion???


I haven't been down there since my one trip but I checked water temps on tides4fishing and they were similar to what I was seeing on my GPS. Hard to tell if it's off unless you take a thermometer with you though. 68 does sound cool for them I think though.


----------



## Preston904

dbrady784 said:


> If you really want snook i would try just a little further south at a ramp called highbridge. in my opinion the snook are more plentiful there. Its a very fishy place and on low tides can be extremely low... Good luck post pictures when you nab your first snook


Hopefully this summer I can take a trip to go find one!


----------



## bananabob

I've heard Sebastian has been on fire this late winter already and heading into spring. Caught a few shorts in the surf on finger mullet in Cocoa Beach too.
Soon as it warms up again I'll be at the beach.


----------

